
Lovepixel Zoom (Lovepixel + Seadragon + AppEngine) - bd
http://lovepixelzoom.appspot.com/
======
bd
See also corresponding blog post by the author:

<http://antsyawn.blogspot.com/2009/01/lovepixel-mashup.html>

------
anotherjesse
Odd that they didn't use PNG for the tiles. (perhaps a limitation of
seadragon).

It would be interesting to see a comparison with AppEngine, S3, and
CloudBurst. Obviously AppEngine won this because it was free, but 10GB/day is
less than $2/day on both S3 and CloudBurst, so it isn't overly expensive to
run AWS.

~~~
bd
They do use PNGs for tiles. At least that's what I see with "View image" on
the right click.

Also it seems you could even have transparent PNGs in SeaDragon:

[http://getsatisfaction.com/livelabs/topics/vector_graphics_i...](http://getsatisfaction.com/livelabs/topics/vector_graphics_in_seadragon_also_see_zoomism_com)

~~~
axod
It's requesting a ton of jpeg images, seems a lot of bandwidth for what it's
doing...

~~~
bprater
The jpegs might be for the lower-resolution chunks.

~~~
axod
<http://> lovepixelzoom.appspot.com/file/get/lovepixl/(ZOOM)/(X)_(Y).jpg

    
    
      Where (ZOOM) is 11-14
      (X) 0-(Depends on zoom)
      (y) 0-(Depends on zoom)
    

Using jpg for this seems odd, but probably reading way too much into a cool
demo :)

~~~
antsyawn
No, you're right - I'm no web expert, and I didn't notice the option in deep-
zoom composer to change format. The Seadragon dev told me to try png for this
type of image and it cut the data down from 93mb to 25mb - much faster now.
(<http://lovepixelzoom.appspot.com>)

~~~
bd
Welcome to Hacker News :). Nice site.

------
axod
Impressive, but seems like some rounding issue which could be improved... If I
scroll, move or zoom, as things settle, the tiles oscillate between 2 pixels,
like they are being rounded badly, or perhaps one tiles position is being
based on the _rounded_ position of the last, instead of the exact position.

Perhaps I'm reading too much into this ;)

~~~
bd
It could be some browser specific issue. For me it renders everything ok
(XP/FF3.1).

------
Silentio
Immediately made me feel like I was playing Sim City 3000. Good memories.

------
bprater
Heh, did you see the kids playing Super Mario Brothers?

------
psyklic
just as cool is Microsoft's Seadragon demo:

<http://livelabs.com/seadragon/>

